# Miss Polly's Triplets!!!!!!



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

I can't believe she had trips.  in feb. I was debating on whether or not she was pregnant! Though the last week or so I was think she might have 3 in there, especially since her sister had trips. they both have the same kidding history except her sister had all girls last year and she had 2 boys and one girl. These babies were born at 6:50 this morning. 

First one born mom didn't even have to push! She is a dark brown with frosted ears,Brown eyes and weighed just under 2 lbs. My siblings are calling her *Tiny*

Second one is the biggest. She is a fawn color with a gray color moon spots, but they are so light you can barely see them. She has blue eyes and waddles  She weighed in at 3.5 lbs.

Third doe is maybe a buck skin color? She has blue eyes too :clap: , no waddles though. Weighed 3 lbs.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats!!!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Couple of more pictures of *Tiny*


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

They are adorable!! Congrats :clap:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Good golly, Miss Polly!!!  
SOOO cute!!!
Congratulations!
-Tina


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!! They are so adorable!!!!!! What a variety of colors too.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Ya, I don't know where the fawn color came from :shrug: neither the buck or dam have that color. Not sure what miss polly's dam looked like, but all the other grandparents don't have any markings that are that color. I am so temped to keep the fawn and *tiny*



maple hill farm tina said:


> Good golly, Miss Polly!!!
> SOOO cute!!!
> Congratulations!
> -Tina


 :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

So very cute congrats.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the three-so very exciting! :stars:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*CONGRATS*
 All three have such beautiful coloring and of course very cute
Suellen


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So precious...congrats....  :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations on your little cuties! :lovey:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

last one is a chammy. cute


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Such pretty babies! Congrats!


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

EEEEEE!!! they're adorable!!!! :stars: 

I see two with slightly contracted tendons and it's hard to see Tiny standing (the fawn one and blue-eyes), but since she lays down a lot I figure she may have it the worst of the three. One's a little worse than the other, but neither of them are bad at all . . . they should get over that in a few days on their own, but you can give them a little PT like I mentioned in the caprine special care post. :thumb: 

3 girlies :leap: ??!! You lucky duck!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Tiny (dark brown one) is walking all over the place and is even jumping a little, but her legs are still pretty bent, her pasterns are a little weak in her hind legs too. I gave her selenium/E-Vit. gel the day she was born(monday morning) should I be seeing an improvement by now? Should I give her some more? There is really no way for me to measure it out for her so I hope I gave her enough. About I/4 of inch is 5 ml. so I just smeared a little on my finger and then smeared it on her tongue.


----------

